# Where does your Maltese sleep at night?



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine sleeps in her crate next to my bed at night. She is almost 7 months old. My husband doesnt think she should stay in our bed because we could roll over on her. She is 4 lbs. Where do yours sleep? I tried a couple times falling asleep with her next to me but when hubby comes in he puts her back in her crate  It's the cutest thing in the AM on the weekends when i wake up, i look over and this button face is staring right at me


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda sleeps on the floor next to (1/2 under) the bed.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo sleeps in his crate-it's in our walk in closet. I cover it with a blankie and it's like his little den. He walks there himself every night when I say, "time to go to bed". It's the cutest thing :wub:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Max usually sleeps at the foot of my bed. Lately he has been sleeping on the decorative pillows that we take off of the bed at night. But he always wants on the bed after hubby leaves for work. Lilly still sleeps in her xpen, but will be in our bed after potty training has improved.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

T. Dink sleeps in a bed near ours, my side I cover her with her blankie and recover every time I get up during the nite.  Jill


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

ALL 4 on the bed - good things it's King Size!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison sleeps with us, always in the middle. When we first go to bed, she and Shelby (the cat) vie for tummy scratches, then she moves to around our knees and he (Shelby) tries to take over my pillow. In the morning, she's back for tummy rubs before getting out of bed and going to potty. We love our arrangement!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci has a bed on the floor next to my side of the bed that she sleeps in.But she will get in bed with me early in the morning.She loves to sleep under my pillow! lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Up until we decided on the kitchen redo Koko slept in his x-pen, but now both boys sleep in bed with us, they are so good and sleep all night without a peep out of either one :wub: :wub: 
This morning when I awoke and opened my eyes I saw Koko looking into my eyes, his little head was on the pillow and we were nose to nose :wub: Scooby was snuggled up in front of my tummy :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel usually starts out on "her" pillow snuggled up to my husbands' head. Sometimes hubby starts to "complain" because Angel is on his pillow, but then I remind him that she is willing to share it with him.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli is a little snuggle bug. I like to read while I'm waiting to get sleepy, and Karli snuggles up under my chin while I'm reading. I have to prop the book up with pillows so I can read over her. Once the lights are out, she curls up between the pillows to sleep or she'll sleep beside me.




Joy


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie sleeps in my daughter's bed. (Shep used to sleep on my bed and I miss him there).

They snuggle and I have trouble getting Wolfie up in the mornings because he is so comfy. When I do get him up he has to do his yoga poses first, before he does anything else. Downward Dog and the Cobra.

Then he heads out to potty.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Both started out in their crates which I put on an ottoman so it was eye level w/our bed. After a few months they both ended up in the bed though...funny thing is....it was actually my husband who decided to let them both sleep with us!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa sleeps in her covered wire crate near our bed. She walks right in there by herself when I tell her it's time to go to bed. We tried having her sleep with us once but she kept waking up and licking our faces giving us kisses and wagging her tail. She is just so loving! :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Bella and Kaley both sleep in the bed with us. Kaley sleeps on a pillow above my head and Bella sleeps at my side. Bella is a snuggler!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

P.C sleeps in solitary splendour on my bed on her special cushion  . Arabella arrives at 4a.m for cuddles . The boys sleep next to my bed on their cushions . Sarah


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly sleeps in my bed. She usually starts out cuddling really close but she gets annoyed when I move. So, she gets up and moves down near the foot of the bed and then lets out a sigh. The volume and length of the sigh depends upon how annoyed she is with me. Usually she ends up cuddled real close to me again near when its time to get up. 

She also does her Yoga poses when she gets out of bed in the morning!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy sleeps mostly in the middle of our king size bed. Sometimes she spoons with me but mostly she sleeps in the middle on her back with her head on my pillow. It is the funniest thing to wake up in the morning and see a little white fluff thinking she is human sleeping on her back with her head on the pillow.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie usually sleep in the bed with my hubby and I, but some nights my hubby wants them to sleep in their crates, so they do. They have no problem sleeping in their crates, but I like them in the bed with us!

Tillie sleeps right in between my hubby and I with her head on either my pillow or his. Tango sleeps on my side right near my tummy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

On a doggie bed on the floor at the foot of our bed. He's never wanted to sleep in our bed--I think it's because it's too high up and he gets nervous jumping down--which is fine with me because it's not great for his legs. Our arrangement is just perfect for all of us...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*heini sleeps right next to my bed either in his little dog house, or infront of it on the cuddle blanket and my jumper :blush: *


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Punky sleeps on His queen size bed. He lets us share the bed with him!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Where does your Maltese sleep at night?[/B]





When you are as large as Rocky... anywhere he wants to!!





I've been wanting to say that all day...! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie sleeps in his crate covered right next to my bed. When i feel that he's ready and i trust that he is 100% trained ( which he is pretty much now) I'd like him to sleep with us. He's just so little I'm afraid my husband will roll over on him. My other boy slept with us and he slept with me for his entire life. i never crate trained him. We have ramps on out beds in both locations, so if they have to go Pee pee in the night they just go off of the ramp.

I miss a fluff sleeping with me.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Beanie-Weenie sleeps in her covered crate at the end of my bed. She sleeps in bed with me when we take naps, but not at night. We've tried it a couple of times, but she started barking in the middle of the night and scared the bejesus out of me! So, she will always sleep in her kennel.

Josie says: What, exactly, are bejesus?!?! And, I hate it when she calls me Beanie-Weenie!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

In our bed.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie sleeps on the bed at the bottom by my feet, but Tilly, who also sleeps in the bed, is a snuggler and must, must, must be touching me. Usually about hip level.

If we get too restless in bed, Lacie will get down and go into her Pink Pampered Princess house which is next to the bed.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Winnie sleeps in her covered crate in our living room. She usually hangs out in the evening napping on the couch with us while we watch TV, but when we're ready for bed, I announce "It's night night time"....and she walks straight into her crate. It's very cute :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie sleeps on our bed with us then, we move her to her covered crate. Then, we let her come snuggle with us in the morning.

Sometimes we just let her sleep in our bed all night.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Baby Posie sleeps at my neck ,chest and right arm ( side sleeper) and Puttie sleeps at my chest right next to Posie. We stay locked all night that way....We are the snuggle sisters...LOL!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'm very fortunate that Zoe & Jett graciously allow me to join them in their bed.  Zoe MUST be smashed up as tight against my side, as close as she can. If I move and inch, she moves with me. Jett tends to sleep towards the foot of the bed but sometimes will smash up against my other side. It's pretty sad when I wake up and am uncomfortable and want to change positions, but don't because I don't want to disturb them. :blush:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Both sleep in my bed with me. We have about 10 minutes of getting comfy & its always a subtle battle of their wills as to who is going to get to sleep the closest to mummy. Harley wins most times, but I think Dakota is only lulling him into a false sense of security, because no sooner is the light out, I feel her creeping up & squeezing herself in between me & Harley. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI SLEEPS ONE MY BED AT NIGHT. DURING THE DAY HE WILL NAP ON HIS OWN BED.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

both my brats sleep in bed with me. 5 nights out of the week hubby is at work, so it's just me and the fluffs. 2 nights a week hubby has to squeeze into his little slice of the king size bed. it's funny how such small dogs can take up so much room! LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Abbey sleep with me...or I should say they let me sleep with them because they hog the whole bed!!

Tinky Winky sleeps in a covered crate next to the bed...recently I positioned an xpen to fit the size of the crate but sort of makes a "front yard" where I put a pee pee pad....just in case. He's never used a pee pee pad, but hopefully he would, if he really had to.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

With me of course! When I get in bed he'll go down and wait at the foot while I get situated, and as soon as I pull the covers up he runs up and snuggles at my side as close as he can. I just love it and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, i took a picture of how we sleep, be warned, this is graphic...

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> ok, i took a picture of how we sleep, be warned, this is graphic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a family friendly place and if you post any more of that stuff... I'm going to have to revoke your permissions...

Hey Joe... if you are member #2, who is (was?) member number 1?</span>


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> ok, i took a picture of how we sleep, be warned, this is graphic...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

i love that diagram! LOL

Coby sleeps in his bed inside his xpen, we put a blanket over him and he stays under it until he wakes up in the morning. When it hits about 10-11 at night, he just gets up and walks into his xpen and into his bed. He knows when its his bed time, it's quite cute


----------



## linZ'nbuzZbee (Apr 23, 2008)

Quigly slept in the middle of the bed and then every morning about 2 hours before the alarm rang, he ALWAYS without fail, climbed under the covers and tucked in just behind my neck. It was the happiest moment of every day and one of my happiest memories PERIOD. I can't speak for BuZzbee yet as I keep him tied to the middle of the bed so he doesn't fall of in the middle of the night. I usually wake up with him right next to my head though, so I think it will be a wonderful future together, right now, he's too young to tell. (I know that you're wondering how he goes to the bathroom in the middle of the night if he needs to. He starts kissing me and that's my sign to take him to his pee pad!)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wookie has always slept on my pillow above my head, until about two weeks ago. He now starts out there and sometime during the night will move to lay against my chest.

I tried Glory on the bed but she moved around so much I was fearful she might try to jump off, so she sleep in one of her many beds right on the floor beside me. I tell her "bed time" and she hops right in and lays down.

When Sara is being a "teenager" and closes her bedroom door and leaves poor Micro in my room, he sleeps with me happily and always lays at the small of my back and it feels so good. He knows right where I hurt and will snuggle into my back. He's such a GREAT dog! Otherwise he sleeps in her room on his bed in there with his bone pillow.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I sleep in Bonnie's bed, wherever she lets me. Usually she stretches out long-ways in the middle of the bed. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Both SB and PT sleep in our bed. Belle has always slept with us. When we got Poptart I had bought him a crate as Tracey had said he usually sleep in a crate when he didn't sleep with her mom. Poptart was fine with sleeping in the crate but we weren't!!! We felt bad that Bella was on the bed with us and he was in a crate. :HistericalSmiley: 



> Well I'm very fortunate that Zoe & Jett graciously allow me to join them in their bed.  Zoe MUST be smashed up as tight against my side, as close as she can. If I move and inch, she moves with me. Jett tends to sleep towards the foot of the bed but sometimes will smash up against my other side. It's pretty sad when I wake up and am uncomfortable and want to change positions, but don't because I don't want to disturb them. :blush:[/B]


Haha this sooo reminds me of my situation with Poptart. Hes always tight up against me no matter how I'm laying and everytime I move he stands up and moves close to me again. My Bella is the one who sleeps by the foot of the bed and even though she lays on her bed sometimes she likes to arrange herself so she can use my leg to put her head on. 



> both my brats sleep in bed with me. 5 nights out of the week hubby is at work, so it's just me and the fluffs. 2 nights a week hubby has to squeeze into his little slice of the king size bed. it's funny how such small dogs can take up so much room! LOL![/B]


Haha James works full time 10pm to 6am so its just me and the fluffs 5 nights a week too. And the fluffs and I are uncomfortable with him there. Hehe Good thing we are getting a new bed for the new house.


----------



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

The sheltie sleeps on his "Baxter bed" on the floor.

The italian greyhound sleeps in the bed, under the covers, between my feet.

And little Orville has been sleeping on my chest. If he stirs during the night it wakes me up & I run him outside since he's pottytraining. I also think that being able to hear my heartbeat & smell me, will help him feel safe & bond.


----------

